# Check your load.



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

My wife just called me. I had my son load my electric snake in the van this morning because I have to go un clog a drain at 2:00 today. I did not go out to check how he loaded it, all I told him was to make sure he cleared out a spot for it and dont sit it on all the other stuff. Damn I should have done it myself, after all the boy is only 26 years old and worked with me for a couple of years. I just got a call from my wife, she was very upset and about crying. I asked her to calm down, I thought she ran someone over. She said she went to take off at a light and the machine tiped back and smashed out my rear window. I told her it was not her fault, dont worry about it. It appears that my son had sat the machine in the van with the drum down and the cutter head up without strapping it down, so when she took off it rocked back. 

Always check things for yourself. I am certain that the window will run about 3 to 400.00. Oh well, guess things cant get any worse today.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Ouch!, poor lady.. getting all upset over some glass. get the belt for the boy! hehehe. stuff happens.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

sucks, all that money you are gonna make working on sunday is now going to pay for a window :furious:

I had fasted for 12 hrs, scheduled my blood test into my work schedule, got to the dr's in a hurry, was backing into the spot and hit a low hanging branch, broke out the rear window in the van, ok, so that sucked, then I go into the dr's to get the blood test, to find out that I couldn't take it because out of habit I put a piece of gum in my mouth 15 mintues before.

Talk about a bad day, all at 7am.


----------



## U&I Plumber (Feb 15, 2009)

Ouch,
Back when I first got my snakes I had loaded my main line machine up into the back of my pick up after finishing a job and headed out, got to the stop light and when the light changed I headed out and left my Ridgid K-750 with 100' 7/8" cable in the middle of the intersection standing up-right, tweeked the axl a bit but otherwise unharmed.

Now we chock block the snakes...


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I lost a large bandsaw out of the back of my pick-up about 6 years ago.

We loaded it in the truck with the tractor. My phone rang. I left in the truck still on the phone. Bandsaw rolled back through the tailgate folding it like a taco. The saw arm was all cast so it broke when it hit the pavement. $1100 oops on my part. 

Glad for you it was just a window. Doors get pricey. I'm sure it was a learning experience for him.


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

I had an air tank come out of the back of an s-10 once (one of the portable tanks) and went all the way into a culvert, luckily no one was coming, haha.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

My last hand tape was on the back of my service truck. We had a bunch of CMU blocks on the tailgate when I had to run out for something. I asked my helper to take the blocks off and noticed there was not enough ti,e, so off to town I went. Sitting at a red light on an uphill grade when the light turned green I took off. The snake rolled off the truck. Before I could get turned around it was gone!


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

I lost a shop vac out of the back of my utility bed once, you know, the ones with the 6 inch high tailgates; anyway by the time I turned around to get it, someone stopped and picked it up and it was gone. I thought to my self, who would want a shop vac reaking of urine and fecies to take home? I now use rubber bungee's across the back of the bed.


----------

